# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] InfoPath/SharePoint (2010) Publication formulaire Mise  jour CT impossible

## guiguigs

Bonjour,

Je commence InfoPath et je rencontre un problme que je n'explique pas, voici les dtails:
Il s'agit d'un formulaire InfoPath du type : *Bibliothque de formulaire Sharepoint.*.
Je Configure des champs comme disponibles (publis) y comprit en modification dans Sharepoint (pour le back office de Sharepoint ou en JS ...).

Je dploie, re dploie, puis  un moment donnes, la fentre de mise  jour du content type s'ouvre mais ne se ferme plus. Sur le serveur, les nouveaux champs sont cr, le content type cr ou mit  jour, mais cot poste de dvelopment, la popup de dploiement ne se ferme pas et l'environnement InfoPath Designer 2010 ne considre pas le dploiement comme ralis.

J'ai chang de serveur et depuis, je rencontre ce problme assez rgulirement.
Mais d'autres personnes travaillant sur le mme serveur n'ont jamais rencontr ce problme, apr contre si je lui envoi mon formulaire, la personne en question rencontre le mme problme. (En gros, quand le problme se prsente pour un formulaire, le problme persiste quand on tente de le deployer depuis un autre poste de travail mais seul mon poste de travail (ou moi ^^) n'a gnr ce problme pour un formulaire).

J'ai beau repartir de version antrieurs, le problme persiste ou si ca n'est pas le cas, celui ci se reposer entre un et une disaine de dploiement aprs.

Si quelqu'un  une piste,  dja rencontr un problme qui pourrait s'en rapprocher, merci de bien vouloir faire un p'tit retour ou mme quelques mots cls comme dbut de piste  ::calim2:: 
Il y a peut tre des limitations (que je n'ai pas encore trouv) sur le nombre de champs que l'on peut rentre modifiable ou autre chose) ?

Merci  :;): 

Bonne journe.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Parfois, il arrive que le formulaire rencontre quelques problmes lors de la publication des mtadonnes dans SharePoint.
Lorsque la publication plante, est ce que toutes les valeurs prcdemment stockes en mtadonnes de la bibliothque disparaissent?

Si oui, il s'agit surement d'un problme dans le fichier "Template.xsf" qui est encapsul dans votre formulaire InfoPath.

Pour trouver ce problme:
Faites une copie de votre formulaire ".xsn",Renommez le en ".cab",Dcompresser ce fichier avec Winrar par exemple,Ouvrir le fichier Template.xsf,Vrifier le nombre de mtadonnes et leur mappage (champ xsf2:fieldsExtension) puis chercher le GUID dans ce fichier.Cordialement.

----------


## guiguigs

Bonjour Billout rm,

Merci bcp pour ta rponse !

J'ai regard et ca ne (me) semble pas etre du  ce point la (le nombre semble tre le bon et les nooms aussi). C'est surtout qu'il y a des moments ou le dploiement marche et d'autre pas, sans modifier le formulaire entre chaque tentatives. 

Il y a des moment ou la popup 'contact du serveur en cours pour des informations' reste ouverte sans rien donner, dans ce cas, je suis obliger de fermer Infopath puis de le reouvrir.

PS: lors que je bossais sur un autre serveur, je n'ai pas rencontr ces soucis. Le serveur et les contraintes infra doivent avoir changs, j'ai pu dployer ce formulaire plus de 20 fois sans rencontrer de difficults. 


Bonne journe,

Guiguigs

----------


## billout rm

Ok, c'est un bon point que le problme ne semble pas venir de l!

Est ce que ce problme survient  tout moment de la journe?
Cela peut-tre du au pool de l'application web qui s'endort si personne ne le contacte. Il faudrait vrifier en ouvrant le site web avant de tenter de publier le formulaire.

Cordialement.

----------


## guiguigs

Le problme survient  tout moment de la journe. 
J'ai l'impression (mais je ne peux pas tre formel) que ca se produit quand je ralise une promotion de proprit (en lecture ou lecture/ecriture) avant d'effectuer un deploiement (mais pas systematiquement et pas non plus sur les mme champs ou types de champs).
Il m'ai arriv en supprimant les proprimts promus (lecture comme lect/ecriture) de rendre le formulaire publiable mais celui reste bancale (long  se publier et ne se publit que peut de fois avant que le problme se reprsente).

Je viens de recrer un nouveau site (web), un nouveau formulaire infopath (sans copier coller la partie visuelle), en bref, tout  t refait dans un espace distinct (seul la siteCollection reste la mme...). Je publi tout marche jusqu'au moment ou j'ai promu mes champs (tous en ecture seul) et la... la publication se bloque sur l'tape de 'Cration du type de content de site'. Lorsque je fini (au bout de 20 mn) par annuler la publication, le serveur semble ne plus tre accessible par InfoPath Designer et la popup 'Contact du serveur en cours pour informations' reste ouverte.



PS : 
Au cas ou je n'emploie pas les bons termes:
- Je nome *champ* les champs dans le formulmaire infopath. 
- *Proprite*: ds que je rend un champ disponible en lecture dans sharepoint. 
- *Proprite en lecture / criture*: ds que je rend un champ disponible en lecture/criture dans sharepoint.

PS 2: encore merci d'avoir pris le temps de me rpondre !

----------


## guiguigs

Bon... Bas, je vais quand mme continuer  ecrire la suite des evenements:

Hiers, environs 3 H aprs que le nouveau formulaire se deployait pas, j'ai pu de nouveau le deployer. 
Les nouveaux champs se publient sans problmes, la publication du formulaire aboutissait  chaque fois (..).
Par contre, les ancients champs n'taient plus disponiblent (les nouveaux oui).
Aujourd'hui, je tente de faire le menage pour repartir avec un site propre, je supprime la Librairie de formulaire qui rfrenssait le CT, mais impossible de supprimer le CT (message : "Le type de contenu est en cours d'utilisation." ), le seul moyen  t de detruire le site puis d'en recreer un nouveau.

SVP, savez vous si il y a un moyen d'obtenir des logs par rapport aux dploiements des formulaires infoPath ? (j'ai pu obtenir les logs des frontaux, mais pas encore celui des serveur qui font tourner les services), savez vous si il est possible d'avoir des logs dtaill quand au dploiement des formulaire sous sharepoint ?

Je constate qu'il y a un soucis, mais je n'arrive pas pour le moment  identifier la source, j'ai dja regard si il n'y avait pas une camra drire moi (sait on jamais xD) et ai ouvert le boitier de ma machine pour voir si il n'y avait pas un petit lutin, mais rien de ce cot non plus.

En tout cas, merci pour l'aide dja approte.

Bonne journe.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Pour le problme du message "content-type en cours d'utilisation", il fallait supprimer tous les lments contenus dans la bibliothque mais surtout vider la corbeille du site et de la collection de sites pour supprimer dfinitivement ces lments! Le cas chant, ils restent mapps au contenttype. C'est une subtilit qui m'a fait craquer quelques fois...

Au niveau des logs, je ne pense pas que vous obtiendrez plus d'informations. Mais cela est une bonne dmarche de vrifier les logs de tous les serveurs de la ferme SharePoint.

Cordialement,

----------


## guiguigs

Bonjour Bilout Rm,

J'ai supprim la librairie de formulaire qui faisaient appel aux CT (vid la corbeille), mais pas les items (je tenterais la prochaine fois), comme j'ai rencontr des soucis avec ce content type (lors de la publication du formulaire InfoPath), il n'est pas non plus a exclure qu'il s'agisse d'un autre soucis (voir caus par l'entit se trouvant entre la chaise et l'ecran ^^, a force de raliser des manips, c'est pas impossible).

Merci pour ton aide, je vais d'avantage m'orienter sur une cause qui serait lie  mon poste voir  autre chose mais plus spcifique  notre infra mais pas forcment du  un param ou une movaise manip sur InfoPath Designer..

Quand nous aurons la solution, je posterais un message dtaill sur ce topic  ::): 


Bonne journe

----------

